# (Charles Linden Method) Has anyone tried? Does it work?



## replaced (Feb 22, 2008)

I have a copy of the Linden Method. I was wondering if any has tried it, or already recovered by using it.


----------



## Coming?Back2Life (Oct 20, 2006)

wow this forum has been acting very very strange, every time i went to another page i had to login again and couldn`t post cos i was always getting logged out :S

Eh Yes m8 i have the Linden Method, i bought the full thing the printed pack as i believe something physical to hold in front of you is far better than an "e-book" its more "real" lol not that anythings ever real with this terrible illness. I used its methods for over a year now and it helped me to relax but it didn`t help me to go out and push myself as it was more about "avoiding anxiety" in my opinion, it relaxed me to a point i was just chilled all of the time but my dp/dr never lessened, i just became less afraid of it but it was still always there! im now trying another route by getting in touch with emotions and trying to feel everything again instead of using the diversion tactics from the linden method however it did help me relax a lot, it just didn`t allow me to make that next step although it made me comfortable in the current situation i was in! i think expressing emotions is perhaps the key to this illness i hope! Im dying to recover, literally dying... its getting hard to go on now...


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I also tried the Linden Method. If you have issues with anxiety and panic I think it can help a whole lot. Just like comingback2life said though it didn't relieve DP.


----------

